# im out. goddbye s.a.



## loneirishchap (Feb 27, 2009)

i am fully recovered from s.a. it wasn't easy. my last battle begun i January. i had to take speech class. i got informed and got propranolol prescribed by a doctor. it helped me, but something wasn't quite right yet. it was my 8th year with s.a. around may, when i finally passed speech class with a b+ i decided i had to take another step. i went to see a psychiatrist. didnt like him. he wanted me to take risperdal. moved on. saw a second psychiatrist. precribed me with 150mg of setraline and 1mg of lorazepam. the first week was kind of weird i wasn't feeling any effects. but i kept telling myself it would work. around week two a familiar scenario arised, my brothers friends came home. i panicked as usual. and hid in the bathroom. i remember sitting there almost crying, hiding again, looking for darkness. i had to chage, i promsied myself. i got up and went into my brother's room, said hi, sat down looking at my cellphone and said to myself -just be you. it worked. this was around june, the world cup had just started. i spent the whole summer working out and going to the beach. my mood improved day by day. my talks with my doctor have been a weekly routine since june. i am very grateful i found him. it took alot from me too. it takes courage. i did it. i tell my story to share not to show off or trying to feel important. one last thing. i kept telling myself that s.a. wasn't real. i kept telling myself throughout that it was just a perception of things i had adopted myself. and i was right. 

thanks for reading


----------



## arellanomaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome. Very motivating! I'm very happy for you. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done mate, hard work and persevering really does pay off. All the best!


----------



## nanashiivy (Dec 16, 2010)

Congrats! And all the best to you in the future  Really happy for you!


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

congrats & yur rite!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations, I will always have fond memories of those 17 posts you made, good times


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your story; it gives me hope....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great work! Thanks for the update :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## raquelbateman (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats on all your hard work!! Taking speech scares me so much but seeing that you have one it definitely gives me hope!!


----------



## thelonelyloner (Apr 24, 2009)

Not to be a debbie downer, but if you are still taking drugs, I wouldn't neccessarily say that you are cured from SA.


----------



## loneirishchap (Feb 27, 2009)

thelonelyloner said:


> Not to be a debbie downer, but if you are still taking drugs, I wouldn't neccessarily say that you are cured from SA.


lol not at all. i started with 150mg daily of sertraline and 1mg daily of lorazepam. after 6 months we have reduced to 50mg of sertraline daily and no lorazepam. the plan is to go off it by the begining of next summer. thanks for allowing me to explain.


----------



## mattlol (Dec 25, 2010)

nice one  sounds like it wasnt the medication it was just you growing some balls


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ill come by and give you a congratulatory hug if you give me your address and pin.


----------



## Katiie (Apr 19, 2010)

that's fantastic  congrats!


----------



## loneirishchap (Feb 27, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> Ill come by and give you a congratulatory hug if you give me your address and pin.


lmao!!


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Inspiringggg!


----------

